# bloody discharge/strange kidding



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

What should I expect out of a doe that is going into labor with bloody mucus string. NOT streaked with blood...BLACK with blood. The whole mucus string is dark blood color. No fresh blood so I am guessing not placenta previa. Best I can tell she is almost fully dilated.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge*

Maybe she detached a placenta early on or absorbed a kid and this is what is left of the placenta. Let us know what happens, I would be a little more agressive with help with this doe. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge*

Vicki, how agressive would you go? She has had a CMPK shot, milked some out for oxytocin boost. Cervical stimulation brings a couple sets of hard contrax. 
I have had a bad feeling about her for the last week.
No bad smell yet...


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge*

OK, went back out and she was finally completely dilated. I had taken a 3/4 cc of oxytocin out with me. Went in slack uterine tone pulled a baby, gave the oxy because of the poor uterine tone. Ran baby to the house and pulled the second with better uterine tone. 
Can't find any more babies, placentas already cleaning. Good uterine tone. Lots of clotted blood... 
Going back out. 
If any advice please add. I did try calling Vicki and I know Kaye and Sara are kidding this weekend...


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge*

Still can't find anymore babies. 
Doe is strong.
Uterus full of placentas, placenta chunks and blood clots...
No bright red blood so I don't think she is bleeding out...
Concerned that one or more placentas have detached unevenly. Tell me more about getting this all cleaned out properly.

Thinking I should give this doe systemic antibiotics as well as a good uterine infusion once she cleans. Please advise on that.

I'll come back and talk this through. I have a couple ideas and one is that there was a placenta right by or possibly over the cervix. Totally amazed to have 2 live babies.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge*

Sorry no help here. Know tho that Vicki has been out delivering babies from 3 does and now is back out in the barn feeding and milking. She will be back on later and ck in here I am sure. 
But yes if it were me I would do a flush and probably antibiotics just to be on the safe side.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge - WHAT am I feeling? retained placenta*

The hanging placentas dropped. I went in to infuse/wash and check uterine condition. Really confused as it seems there are still some of the spongy placenta pieces attached to the uterine wall....or maybe it is just raw uterine wall that is not contracting well?

Her temp is 103. She is standing, drank water, not shaky. Does she need more CMPK? How do I get this uterus to clean out properly and maintain good tone?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

Sorry I could get back with you, had 3 kid today.

I continue every serveral hours as long as the cervic is open with 1/4 cc shots and lots of milking to keep the uterus contracting, if I ever feel at all the uterus is not cleaned out and the cervic closes I will give her lutelyse again.

I went in and checked on two does today, and no you don't have that bumpy cyclone (not spelled right) suction cup feel to the placenta once the placenta has cleaned, it rough, but it is not rounded surfaces. Someone had posted a photo of a bled out placenta on HT, which had placenta attached in it. You could see the octopus suction cups attached and detached in the photo. But then perhaps.....if my placentas had been attached at the back of the horn I also didn't go that far in the to feel since I didn't want to upset the does to much since it was a perfectly normal delivery.

Yes with anything like this I choose a flush and systemic antibiotics. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

Yes, what I was feeling inside the uterus feels the same as the "suction cup" attachments that stayed on the placenta like they should. I am pretty sure one of the placentas tore or detached early and possibly because it was over the cervix. There were loose "suction cup" pieces along with blood clots coming out even before the first kid.
She seems steady at the moment. Licked salt and bicarb before the kids were born and has drank close to 2 gals of water so far....


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

This does temp is still elevated-103*. 
She has had uterine flush, Penn SQ, half dose banamine and I am giving her a 1/4 cc oxytocin approx every 3 hrs. 
No pushing or straining, and I haven't seen any lochia draining, but could be missing it since I can't just stay with her. She is eating a little, licking minerals and soda and has drunk several gallons water, chewing a little bit of cud, up and walking around. 
Sound normal for this situation? 
Still concerned that I didn't really understand what I was feeling during the pelvic. I keep worrying that maybe the smoothish round things I felt that I thought were retained placental lobes were intestines or something... LOL (pretty sure a uterine tear would bleed a doe out overnight though, right?)


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

I've never had a doe that presented with what yours did. I once had a doe who had a trainwreck and needed a C section. After the babies were delivered and they went back to sew her up, they found that her uterus was badly torn. The uterine tissue wasn't normal - it tore easily. What the vets told me was that if she wasn't spayed, she's die of septicemia within the next two days. So, I guess that means that they don't necessarily bleed out if a major blod vessel isn't ruptured. I chose to have the vet put mine down, but that was because I knew what was wrong with her. If this were my doe, I'd keep a close eye on her with regards to temperature, eating, drinking and activity. I wish you the best. I'm glad you got live kids. Kathie


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

Kathie, thanks for the info...Hope I don't lose her. Already planning on phasing her out but need her milk!

dh and I were talking about this...When I went in the first time after complete dilation she had a very slack uterus. NO push against my hand- nothing. I had seen a flush of tinted amniotic fluid just previously so I knew there was a baby that needed to get out of there. 
Going in felt almost like I was going through a hole in a placenta. Very strange. 
I just carefully worked my closed fist ( so my fingers wouldn't catch and tear anything ) around it and some fell back leaving empty space with three legs! I found a head and its two front feet and lifted that poor kid up with its feet in my hand and holding onto the bottom jaw. It was flaccid and I thought it was going to be dead... it wasn't. 
Gave the oxy shot, and a minute or two to get the baby into dh. Came back and went right back in for the second baby. Weak pushes this time...nothing like a healthy birth. There was so much fluid in there. Found the second head and front feet and lifted the uterus with my knee. Pretty much pulled the baby, but paused at the birth canal and she did push a little.

This baby was very weak, still alive. It's hair was matted with clotted blood all the way to the skin. The entire body was that way except for the face which still had a good mucus cover. I actually thought at first it was decomposing, but there was no smell and of, course it was then alive. It got very loud, but didn't try to stand....couldn't keep all those bucks even for the freezer....Dh keeps asking how it got matted in blood...must have been laying in blood for awhile ??
It helped so much to lift the belly up and let all that junk drain. It looked like alot of blood, but the fluids of at least one sac were in there. Seriously there was at least a pint of clots. No exaggeration...
the last pelvic I did with the uterine wash/infusion she had pretty good tone. Definitely closing up especially in the side that was clear of placental tissue, but the possibility of a tear is nagging me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: bloody discharge- Help. WHAT am I feeling...*

Make sure and take someone elses temp to see if 103 is really elevated. It certainly in a normal doe wouldn't be concerning to me at all. Now the high 103's and into 104 with everyone else 102...I would get on something strong like naxcel, banamine, subq fluids, or take her in for an antibiotic IV. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Her temp has come down now. The first normal (herd comparison) temp I got was about 8 hrs after the 1st Penn shot so maybe it just took a little bit to kick in or it was just up a little from stress.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just watch her, if she doesn't have a normal amount of discharge (too much is just as bad as none) or her temp goes up, she declines in milk, it' time for more than penn. Vicki


----------

